# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slecht concentratie, vermoeidheid, geheugenverlies

## FoXX

Beste mensen,

Ik ben een jongvolwassene van 18 jaar met een aantal gezondheidsproblemen.

-Vermoeidheid.
Ik ben altijd moe. Het maakt daarbij niet uit hoe laat ik ga slapen en hoe lang ik slaap. Soms ga ik om 21.00 u slapen en kom ik er pas 10.00 uit, maar ben dan alsnog de hele dag suf. Als ik vroeg ga slapen, krijg ik meerdere 'wakkere' momenten per nacht. Vervolgens val ik rond de ochtend weer in slaap. s Ochtends kan ik niet opstaan, ik loop de hele dag als een zombie rond. Als ik 45 min loop en vervolgens thuiskom, ben ik uitgeput. Een middagje college volgen is slopend.

-Concentratieproblemen
Ik kan me al een tijdje niet concentreren bij wat dan ook. Dit voel ik bij mijn opleiding maar ook bij het schrijven, typen of bijv. huishoudelijk werk. Mijn begrip werkt dan erg traag, mijn reactievemogen is traag. Ik laat soms dingen uit mijn handen vallen, ik kan niet opletten. Dit is erg vervelend aangezien ik een technische opleiding doe en goed moet kunnen opletten (begrijpen).

-Geheugenverlies
Mijn korte termijngeheugen is een ramp geworden. Ik vergeet het grootste deel heel snel. Alsik iets opschrijf om te onthouden vergeet ik wat ik ermee bedoel, waarom ik het opschreef, etc. Als iemand mij 30 sec geleden een opdracht gaf, ben ik het weer vergeten en moet ik een tijd nadenken om het te herinneren. Ik moet veel onthouden voor mijn opleiding maar vergeet steeds de basis waardoor ik enorm achterloop en mn huiswerk niet kan maken (anderen zijn 5 hoofdstukken verder). Dit heeft tot gevolg dat ik mijn opleiding met enorme tegenzin volg en het liefst zelfs thuisblijf wat ook gelijk voor veel stress, hoofdpijn en hoge bloeddruk. Sinds kort begin ik me ook te schamen omdat iedereen alles kan en ik nog niks...

Tijdje geleden medicijnen tegen stress (en dus hoofdpijn) gehad, maar ermee gestopt vanwege extreme dufheid.

Ik weet niet wat het is, maar ik wil er zo snel mogelijk vanaf. Weet iemand aub een oplossing want zo gaat het gewoon niet....

FoXX

----------


## zirus

Het probleem zit in je darmen. De slijmlaag zit vol met slechte micro-orgamismen en die kunnen er alleen uit met koolhydraatloos dieet voor 4 weken. Na elke vorm van koolhydraten in die 4 weken die je naar binnen krijgt moet je weer opnieuw beginnen. Het is zeer serieus. dus bestudeer het en begin er snel mee. Op makersdiet.nl kun je vinden waar dat uit bestaat en je kan ook nog vragen stellen als je iets niet begrijpt. Het advies is noncommercieel en kosteloos.

----------


## Femke de Grijs

Beste Foxx,

Wat vervelend dat je last hebt van vermoeidheid, concentratieproblemen en geheugenverlies. Ik weet niet wat je hier al aan hebt gedaan? 

Ik adviseer in eerste instantie om een arts te raadplegen. Wellicht heb je ook wat aan deze blog, die ook over deze klachten gaat http://femkedegrijs.blogspot.nl/2012...idheid-en.html

Mocht je nog vragen hebben dan hoor ik het graag. Take care!

Hartelijke groet,

Femke de Grijs

----------


## Esmaatje

Beste Foxx,

Ik zou indd eerst naar een arts gaan om wat advies in te winnen.

Verder kan je voor de zware klachten van vermoeidheid en concentratieproblemen een multivitamine proberen denk hierbij aan door mij ook gebruikte Eden Health Multivitamine. niet zo prijzig maar wel echt een boost voor deze twee problemen.

Voor het geheugenverlies heb ik geen tips. Dit hoord gewoon niet op deze leeftijd. Ben je al getest op autisme of bloedarmoede of iets dergelijks?

groet en sterkte,

----------


## yzik

> Het probleem zit in je darmen. De slijmlaag zit vol met slechte micro-orgamismen en die kunnen er alleen uit met koolhydraatloos dieet voor 4 weken. Na elke vorm van koolhydraten in die 4 weken die je naar binnen krijgt moet je weer opnieuw beginnen. Het is zeer serieus. dus bestudeer het en begin er snel mee. Op makersdiet.nl kun je vinden waar dat uit bestaat en je kan ook nog vragen stellen als je iets niet begrijpt. Het advies is noncommercieel en kosteloos.


je vraag is al beantwoord dit bovenstaande post gaat over de mogelijke oplossingen die je kunt toepassen om jezelf wat beter te laten voelen...hoop dat je er wat aan heb kunnen doen...

----------

